# E2e LED Mod



## 45Shooter (Jan 24, 2011)

OK Im sure this has been asked but I cant find anything that is really informative. 



I would rather not spend the cost of the light on a mod but what are the options.



I know its not the same as the P60s I have... but is there a size to look for? 



Is there a DIY mod post somewhere....



Ive got three of these things and I would like to be able to use them without feeling guilty about spending so much on batts 



Thanks 



shooter


----------



## VLODPG (Apr 28, 2011)

45Shooter said:


> OK Im sure this has been asked but I cant find anything that is really informative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'll 2nd shooter!

My Surefire E2e needs the output only a LED can provide!


----------



## NotRegulated (Apr 28, 2011)

You have several LED options. 

1. You have the Surefire factory LED heads available. The current versions are the KX2 and the KX2C both of which are $150.00. I do not own either. I do have the older KL1 model which has a very narrow beam that throws exceptionally well but has NO spill. I am not particularly fond of this head due to it's narrow focus but does work well at distance.
2. You have the OpticsHQ TLS Cree Q5 LED conversion head. Cost is $80.00. I own two of these.
3. You have the NEW LumensFactory E Series XPG Head Unit. Cost TBD. Just became available. I do not own one.
4. You can get the Veleno Designs E series drop in and here in one, two and three levels and cool or neutral LEDs. I have one of these.

The OpticsHQ head makes the E2e larger since it replaces the original bezel but the LED is VERY bright with a great hotspot and good spill. It has become one of my favorites for output. It will run for two hours at this level. 

The Veleno LED fits INSIDE the E2e head like the bulb. This option keeps the E2e the same size as original. Mine is the a single level output (high) with a neutral LED. It has great spill and is very useful for close to medium distances. I like it most because it keeps the E2e the same size. Very pocketable.

IF your E2e's battery tube(s) will fit a protected 17670 li-on rechargeable battery (not all do), you could use it with a Lumens Factory EO-E1R incandescent (3.6V, 90 Lumens) Extreme High Output Lamp Assembly. It will give you about the same output as your current E2e but since it is rechargeable will be much less expensive over time. You will also be able to use this rechargeable with many of the LED heads as well.


----------



## VLODPG (Apr 29, 2011)

NotRegulated said:


> The Veleno LED fits INSIDE the E2e head like the bulb. This option keeps the E2e the same size as original. Mine is the a single level output (high) with a neutral LED. It has great spill and is very useful for close to medium distances. I like it most because it keeps the E2e the same size. Very pocketable.
> 
> IF your E2e's battery tube(s) will fit a protected 17670 li-on rechargeable battery (not all do), you could use it with a Lumens Factory EO-E1R incandescent (3.6V, 90 Lumens) Extreme High Output Lamp Assembly. It will give you about the same output as your current E2e but since it is rechargeable will be much less expensive over time. You will also be able to use this rechargeable with many of the LED heads as well.


 
Thanks,

This is exactly what I was looking for!

I found the 1st 2 options you provided but a mod that fits the original package & not too expensive is perfect!


----------



## NotRegulated (Apr 29, 2011)

You are going to love it.


----------

